# Deer Creek Ice Fishing Derby!



## WallyWalleye (Nov 16, 2014)

Who loves fishing with some good old friendly competition?! Fins and Fur is a new guide service in Utah and is hosting an Ice Fishing Derby at Deer Creek Reservoir on Jan 24, 2015. There are some great CASH prizes as well as HOURLY and RAFFLE prizes! See the attached flyer for details. Go to www.finsandfurguiding.com for registration and rules. Hope to see everyone there! You can also call and register over the phone at 801-915-0355.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

As your website mentions nothing about your guide business being licensed or insured, my assumption is this tournament is lacking the proper paperwork as well. Correct? :roll:
http://wildlife.utah.gov/rules-regulations/984-r657-58--fishing-contests-and-clinics.html


----------



## WallyWalleye (Nov 16, 2014)

We are licensed and insured and I do have the proper paperwork needed for the derby. We are good to go. Hope to see you up there


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Sounds like fun. Hopefully we can make it.


----------



## WallyWalleye (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeah hope to see you there as well! Spots are filling! Get signed up and secure your spot for a great time!


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Broooo...How many people have signed up? That's the same weekend as the Burbot Bash. Deer Creek is right by my house so I'd love to do this but the Burbot Bash takes priority (for me) over this. Any chance that there aren't many people signed up and you might consider a different date?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Can't even find your site on a web search. You guys need to start hammering out some SEO.


----------

